# Failed IUI



## Emmamax76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, I' m new to this site and Thought I'd share my experience and hopefully get some advice on where to go next! My husband And I have been TTC for almost 4 years now with no success we have a daughter who is 9 years old and are desperate for another, we've had all tests done on the NHS and found that after my Cesarean 9 years ago I had scarring on my tubes after having a series of tests done (laparoscopy, hysteroscopy etc) was told that unfortunately my tubes were blocked I've since had a hysterosalpingogram where my consultant told me he'd managed to successful get the dye through we decided to begin private IUI treatment which we started on the 3rd of June I've Been having menopur injections every other day until day 9 (along with scans) then daily until Friday (15th) had another scan sat (16th) (day 14) to be told left follicle 15 1/2 and right 17 told to came back today for another scan ( hoping for insemination weds ) only to be too that I'd already ovulated and the follicles had gone    feeling completely numb this evening and don't really know where to go from here would appreciate any advice any has to offer, must add that the reason we went for IUI was my husband suffered from some psychological probs which affected our trying incase anyone wondered why we took that route x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Emma,

I'm sorry for your experience this month and sorry in advance that I can't be of much help. It would be helpful to know if your HSG revealed that both tubes were patent (was it slow or normal spill?) or only one. IUI will help only if you ovulate from the ovary with the patent tube. However in your case you seem to have had decent sized follicles in both ovaries. Were you prescribed an ovulation trigger shot? I'm surprised that you were not scanned on Monday, since from my understanding a follicle above 18mm can be triggered to ovulate, and your largest was already 17mm on Saturday. I'm assuming your clinic is open on weekends for tx.

I'm assuming you are having private treatment given you have a DD. What has your consultant recommended as your course of action? What other tests have you had done (blood hormones etc)? I think you need to prepare a list of questions and ask your consultant to address your concerns, and have an informed discussion about your treatment plan. If you were not entirely happy with your consultant/clinic, you should consider others which are convenient and have received good reviews. Also, do try to bd today, since your egg(s) may still be waiting around!

Good luck!


----------



## Emmamax76 (Jun 18, 2012)

All I know is that according to my consultant both tubes are 'viable' although he said my right tube was more viable than the left To be honest the consultant I am under is quite vague with information. The reason we decided to see him privately is that he was the consultant that performed all the tests on the NHS so was familiar with my history, yes, he did prescribe an ovulation trigger shot but it seems I ovulated naturally on Monday, i had a scan Monday evening which is when he told that the follices had gone! He then told me that we should have been having regular BMS to keep the sperm motile? I just feel that he has told me conflicting information during the treatment and not enough information either! I was absolutely gutted yesterday after the scan and my consultant was just so matter of fact! He said "all I can suggest is that you go home and try naturally for the next coupe of days or failing that give me a call when you get your next period but you'll have to pay for the drugs and scans again"! I agree that making a list of questions to ask is a good idea the hospital offers a fertility nurse specialist who works along side the consultant so I may speak to her in the next couple of days (unfortunately she went on holiday on Friday!) I'm assuming from your post BD means trying naturally? Sorry As i said new to this and not at all sure of the abbreviations! Lol, thanks for the advice and taking the time to reply x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

It's unfortunate that the consultant is not very forthcoming with information. I've learnt the hard way that knowledge is power in the sub-fertility game. If you browse this website and other sources, you'll find a bunch of FAQ type of posts which could be very informative as a starter for 10 for your own knowledge and for helping develop your question list. I found it helpful to actually write down a list of questions and refer to them and take notes, because I would forget half the topics to cover if I only relied on my memory during the consultation! For example, you could ask questions like - how many attempts of stimulated IUI would they recommend for your particular situation / what would they do to prevent what happened in this cycle / what is their success rate with someone of your profile / when should you consider IVF / what are the associated prices?

Look on the bright side - I know you are feeling terrible right now because of a failed attempt - but IUI success rates are only about 15-20% (very optimistically), so while this has been an unfortunate experience, you will make more informed choices next time, and you thankfully didn't have to pay for an ill-timed IUI beyond the drugs and scans. You are in the middle of your cycle now which gives you enough time to do some research and also consider other consultants / clinics. Most would start off with a 1 hour consultation, which is usually sufficient to take them through your history. Take copies of all your reports for them to keep.

The HFEA website is one good source I'd recommend you browse, to compare success rates and facilities for clinics near you. You really must press whoever you speak with next for a treatment (tx) plan which you understand and are comfortable with - think of cost implications as well!

PS I believe the general suggestion is no BMS (or BD - whatever you call it!) for 48 - 36 hrs before the IUI basting, and to do it every 2-3 days before that, but it really depends on your DH's test results and situation and needs to be confirmed with the consultant.


----------



## Emmamax76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for all the info you've given me I really appreciate it x x


----------

